# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Потенциально опасные Cookies - анализ

## Зайцев Олег

Я уже как-то писал про охоту антишпионского ПО на "SpyWare" и "Tracking" cookies - я считаю опасность, которую несут такие Cookie, существенно завышена. Друго дело - хранение в cookie порсональных данных в открытом или легкодоступном виде (например, в Base64, UUE, Url-Encoding (обычный и Unicode), Quoted-Printable кодировании). Поиск таких данных в cookie осложняется именно неизвестным заранее форматом представления данных.
Для упрощения анализа в AVZ 4.12 я ввел новый анализатор - он вызывается из меню "Сервис/Поиск Cookie по данным". Задача данного анализатора - поиск в cookie браузеров IE и Firebird указанной пользователем информации с учетом того, что формат представления данных заранее неизвестен. Таким образом в поле образец можно ввести фрагменты номера своей кредитной карточки, свой email , применяемые при работе с инет сайтами логины и пароли (или их фрагменты), и прочую информацию, которая вводилась когда-либо в ходе работы с инет сайтами. Анализатор пробежится по всем cookie и проверит, есть там заданные образцы или нет. В строке поиска можно указать несколько образцов - разделителем является проблем или ;
Далее я предлагаю провести опыт на своем ПК - попробовать поискать cookie, в которых хранятся персональные данные. Я, к примеру, был удивлен, когда узнал, что сайт www.oracle.com хранит в cookie персональные данные (имя, фамилия, email), аналогично поступает borland.com. Особо опасного в этом нет ничего, но тем не менее подобный поиск интересен и по его результатам можно создать черный список сайтов, cookie которых лучше не принимать.
На закладке "Найденные cookie" окна поиска есть кнопка, позволяющая просмотреть текст любого из обнаруженных cookie для детального анализа.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## WaterFish

> Я уже как-то писал про охоту антишпионского ПО на "SpyWare" и "Tracking" cookies - я считаю опасность, которую несут такие Cookie, существенно завышена. Друго дело - хранение в cookie порсональных данных в открытом или легкодоступном виде (например, в Base64, UUE, Url-Encoding (обычный и Unicode), Quoted-Printable кодировании). Поиск таких данных в cookie осложняется именно неизвестным заранее форматом представления данных.
> Для упрощения анализа в AVZ 4.12 я ввел новый анализатор - он вызывается из меню "Сервис/Поиск Cookie по данным". Задача данного анализатора - поиск в cookie браузеров IE и Firebird указанной пользователем информации с учетом того, что формат представления данных заранее неизвестен. Таким образом в поле образец можно ввести фрагменты номера своей кредитной карточки, свой email , применяемые при работе с инет сайтами логины и пароли (или их фрагменты), и прочую информацию, которая вводилась когда-либо в ходе работы с инет сайтами. Анализатор пробежится по всем cookie и проверит, есть там заданные образцы или нет. В строке поиска можно указать несколько образцов - разделителем является проблем или ;
> Далее я предлагаю провести опыт на своем ПК - попробовать поискать cookie, в которых хранятся персональные данные. Я, к примеру, был удивлен, когда узнал, что сайт www.oracle.com хранит в cookie персональные данные (имя, фамилия, email), аналогично поступает borland.com. Особо опасного в этом нет ничего, но тем не менее подобный поиск интересен и по его результатам можно создать черный список сайтов, cookie которых лучше не принимать.
> На закладке "Найденные cookie" окна поиска есть кнопка, позволяющая просмотреть текст любого из обнаруженных cookie для детального анализа.


Вещь как мне кажется скорее любопытная, чем жизненно необходимая. :Smiley: 
А для Оперы нетрудно это дело прикрутить? 
Всё-таки почти 53% - доля на ру-борде на сегодня. А AVZ - это скорее программа для посетителей подобных сайтов.
http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?forum=5&topic=17308

----------


## RiC

> Вещь как мне кажется скорее любопытная, чем жизненно необходимая.
> А для Оперы нетрудно это дело прикрутить?


Вообще-то в опере есть свой манагер куков. Tools->Presestens->Advanced->Cookes->Manage cookies, правда неудобный.

----------

